# A little "Sand" time



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Got a couple of hours in today on the sand...yeah..that's all we got here right now. Decided to plant the cam on the tripod and do some donuts and hills. Its a shortie...and dry.. but worth a watch.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! I use to love to play on the dunes when i had the 350X Trike


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

you def have that luxury over there that we dont have in florida, we have some good sandy beaches and stuff but no open places like that and if it was like that and not so muddy around here my brute would prolly stay running better and repair cost would stay down hahahaha


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

Cool video. I like the look of those rims on your brute.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

That's cool.

If I tried the beach here, I'd just sink!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks guys. The sand is fun...for a while.. Man we need some rain around here...bad ..lol.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks like fun but I bet you're cleaning the air filter all the time! 

I just noticed and read through all the mods you have in your sig. Most of them I know but what is an overfender and WTF is a Rotopax? lol


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> Looks like fun but I bet you're cleaning the air filter all the time!
> 
> I just noticed and read through all the mods you have in your sig. Most of them I know but what is an overfender and WTF is a Rotopax? lol


 
The overfender -- it like an extented fender well.. Kinda what you see on trucks around the wheel wells. Fender flair things

The Rotopax -- Flat gas cans


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice video... I am going tomorrow afternoon to ride a really sandy area. I was wondering how well it would do it very deep sand with swamp lites..

I really like your bike!! I sure wish they made silver on 2008..


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Man we need some rain around here...bad ..lol.


 
I'll lend ya some!! 

We have lots to spare!!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I probably could have guessed on the overfenders but the name Rotopax doesn't really describe flat gas can.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> I probably could have guessed on the overfenders but the name Rotopax doesn't really describe flat gas can.


yeah...running out of room in the sig...had to shorten something...lol Got the two one-gallons and three 4-gallon flat pacs...for those long thursty weekends.

And the overfenders are these things. Like fender extentions:


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice nm, sand is always fun......them rotopax are bomb proof......I have the fuel and water ones, nice flat and compact too.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

kawboy1 said:


> Nice nm, sand is always fun......them rotopax are bomb proof......I have the fuel and water ones, nice flat and compact too.


Seems I use the one-gallon pacs more then the others now...and mounted on the sides of that big-uggly trunk helps the look I think....and they are tough..think you can park a car on them.


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

Verry cool.Makes me miss home.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I've been contemplating on bring my brute out to NM with me but I haven't found anyone that rides......or any places to ride.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Beachcruiser said:


> I've been contemplating on bring my brute out to NM with me but I haven't found anyone that rides......or any places to ride.


Yeah its tough to find places to ride here...especialy southern NM but there are places. We have been looking for places down there and I think a buddy found some. I'll check with him and let you know.


----------

